
CGPGrey's YouTube account has been suspended - scrollaway
https://twitter.com/cgpgrey/status/1175681091165966336
======
noahwitt
looks like an error, it was restored.
[https://twitter.com/cgpgrey/status/1176195596975259648](https://twitter.com/cgpgrey/status/1176195596975259648)

